# Final season billing question.



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

The final bills of the season are going out tomarrow and as i am making them up, i thought of a question. I have one customer that has not paid yet. They live elsewhere and pay for their parents house to be plowed. The father that lives in the house is very pleased with my work. However, the last bill from them has not been paid yet and i am going to be sending out this one. I have left two messages asking her if i had the correct mailing addy and if she got it and to please call me back. Anyone have any suggestion on what to do? I was thinking on this bill to have this billing periods details and then also have a "last billing periods unpaid events" and list them out and ad them to the bill. Does that sound O.K.? 

thanks
-mike-


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

Exactly what I would do


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Reprint the original invoice, just like you sent it out the first time and stamp PAST DUE on it. Send it with the current invoice.


----------



## hemisareslow (Dec 27, 2006)

I'D TALK TO HER OLD MAN AND GET HIM TO PLAY ALONG.....TAKE PICS OF HIM WITH A BLIND FOLD ON AND HIS HANDS AND FEET DUCT TAPED TOGETHER...SEND THE PICS WITH THE INVOICE WITH A MEMO..."IF YOU EVER WANT TO SEE YOUR FATHER AGAIN"....I BET YOU GET PAID REAL QUICK... ....OR YOU COULD JUST GO WITH WHAT YA GOT AND AVOID A FREE RIDE IN A COP CAR


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

framer1901;387252 said:


> Reprint the original invoice, just like you sent it out the first time and stamp PAST DUE on it. Send it with the current invoice.


 Ditto for me MCW. I've had to do this before and it usually does the trick.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

hemisareslow;387433 said:


> I'D TALK TO HER OLD MAN AND GET HIM TO PLAY ALONG.....TAKE PICS OF HIM WITH A BLIND FOLD ON AND HIS HANDS AND FEET DUCT TAPED TOGETHER...SEND THE PICS WITH THE INVOICE WITH A MEMO..."IF YOU EVER WANT TO SEE YOUR FATHER AGAIN"....I BET YOU GET PAID REAL QUICK... ....OR YOU COULD JUST GO WITH WHAT YA GOT AND AVOID A FREE RIDE IN A COP CAR


that is funny


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Along with the duct tape thought, which may bring the Sheriff Dept quicker than a check.

Wait till you get a nice fluffy deep snow and stack 6 foot in front of a driveway, take a good picture showing how impossible it'd be to get out the driveway, send a copy of the photo along with invoice to late payers.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

hemisareslow;387433 said:


> I'D TALK TO HER OLD MAN AND GET HIM TO PLAY ALONG.....TAKE PICS OF HIM WITH A BLIND FOLD ON AND HIS HANDS AND FEET DUCT TAPED TOGETHER...SEND THE PICS WITH THE INVOICE WITH A MEMO..."IF YOU EVER WANT TO SEE YOUR FATHER AGAIN"....I BET YOU GET PAID REAL QUICK... ....OR YOU COULD JUST GO WITH WHAT YA GOT AND AVOID A FREE RIDE IN A COP CAR


and this my friend is why you will not have a serious business.


----------



## hemisareslow (Dec 27, 2006)

ServiceOnSite;387886 said:


> and this my friend is why you will not have a serious business.


wow...look who is talking...tell me...how did tax time go for you?


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

mcwlandscaping;387241 said:


> i thought of a question. I have one customer that has not paid yet. They live elsewhere and pay for their parents house to be plowed. thanks
> -mike-


Join the club Mikey.....


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

Gopher has "Balance Forward" printed at the top of the invoice and the amount for past due balances.


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

*Finnal Billing?*

where this post is a couple of yrs OLD! heres My Suggestion--I been plowing for many yrs--I don*t PLow for People that Don*t Live & PAY after every Storm--as it serves multi purposes!--One Your ONE On ONE w/your Customer--as YOU see them after every Storm--Collecting Your MONEY--& Two --You won*t Get stuck--for None Payment--for an entire Season--NOPE! been there & done That--Not any MORE! in Your Case!--where another Party is Paying?--I*D Drop the Person being Plowed!--but--I talk One ONE! w/the Person that I Did Plow!--& Explain WHY! every Plower gets Stuck once in a While--w/ NONE PAYERS!--so I Keep it One On ONE!--Collect after Every STORM--as You Can*t Get Hurt very Bad $$ Wise if? YOU Do This!--& the Personal Contact Helps in the PR dept--& Good Relations Never Hurts!-- --OleTower--


----------

